# Chick halfway out for to long?



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a broody hen on 4 eggs. Yesterday was day 20 and the first pip. By evening half the hard shell was gone and I could hear the chick peeping and see him moving. I thought for sure this morning he'd be out but only his legs are out. I've never had this happen before. Momma is sitting on them constantly and she does not like me looking under her. Will it be ok or do I need to help it out the rest of the way. It's peeping and moving good.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Stop trying to look and let nature do its thing. Every time you move mom to look or try to lool your messing with the temp and humidity which is VERY important during hatching. Mess up the temp and humidity and the babies can become stuck to the shell or shrink wrapped and die. There is a reason momma doesn't want you near.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Apr 18, 2013)

I haven't moved the hen at all. I just saw it had started piping yesterday morning when she got off the nest to eat. Then yesterday evening she greeted me at the door off her nest (again off her nest) so I saw it was making good progress. I'm actually amazed any are hatching because she abandoned them for an entire day last week. Then this morning I saw legs kicking out from under her and so I just watched for awhile. I stuck my hand in to barely look under her feathers without moving her to see if it was out and she got mad so I've left her be since then. I am not one to mess with nature! Usually though I just come out to baby chicks running around so this threw me a bit.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Apr 18, 2013)

He/she made it out . Found it peeking out just a min ago.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww so cute!


----------

